# Imac 2011 ou attendre imac 2012 ?



## Boboss29 (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je désire entrer dans le monde Mac après des années de bidouilles sur pc qui ont finis par me lasser. Je suis actuellement sur un pc assez puissant, un phenomII X4 avec 8 go de Ram, et une carte graphique ATI assez récente. Donc je désire me prendre un Imac quadcore pour avoir au moins le même niveau de puissance que ma machine actuelle.

Mon utilisation est assez variée : beaucoup de retouche montage sous photoshop, montage vidéo sous première pro, mais je pense que Imovie pourra me satisfaire la plupart du temps. Création de sites sous dreamweaver, et sinon surf sur internet (quoique mon Ipad 2  semble le plus souvent dédié à cette tâche. C'est ce dernier qui me motive à switcher), et bureautique de base, mail etc.

 Bref, ma question est comme mon pc est bien valide, ne serait-il pas plus sage d'attendre le renouvellement de la gamme Imac ? D'après vous,  experts du monde Apple, quand se produira-t-elle ? Car la gamme 2011 est excellente je trouve, mais si le renouvellement se fait dans 1 mois, autant attendre... Et surtout, pensez vous que les tarifs seront les mêmes ? Pour infos, je lorgne sur le premier modèle Imac core I5 à 1149 euros + Apple care. Ni a t il aucun risque de voir l'entrée de gamme flamber ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2012)

Boboss29 a dit:


> D'après vous,  experts du monde Apple, quand se produira-t-elle ?


Probablement 2e trimestre 2012. Enfin, peut être




Boboss29 a dit:


> Ni a t il aucun risque de voir l'entrée de gamme flamber ?


Déjà qu'on a perdu notre triple A, alors maintenant si les tarifs flambent, c'est vraiment trop triste

Maintenant, vu ta config, j'attendrai


----------



## Larme (15 Janvier 2012)

En général, les prix ne changent pas, voire descendent... Ça, c'est en général, le plus contre exemple, c'est le MacMini, qui se voulait "peu" cher, puis augmenté, resdescendu, et a fini je crois par réaugmenter, 'fin bref...
Pour l'iMac, ça _devrait_ se stabiliser...

Le renouvellement ne _devrait_ (j'utilise le conditionnel, hein ) pas se faire avant mai/juin, car on peut supposer qu'Apple attend la nouvelle version des processeurs d'Intel qui devrait sortir dans ces eaux-là (à vérifier, j'ai plus les dates en tête).

On te dira souvent que si on attend, on finit par ne jamais acheter, mais sachant que ton PC actuel semble te convenir, ne vaudrait-il pas mieux le garder et attendre la prochaine version des iMac ? Je dirais que oui.


----------



## Boboss29 (15 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Vivement alors que sortent ces nouveaux Imac, car je trouve windows de plus en plus lourdingue (faudrai que je refasse une nouvelle installe pour que ça tourne bien, normal ça va bientot faire un an que je l'ai installé ... grrrr) et je mate pleins de tutos sur le net concernant OSx et Ilife'11 (haaaaaaaa, garage band :rateau::rateau::rateau:...).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Boboss29 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Vivement alors que sortent ces nouveaux Imac, car je trouve windows de plus en plus lourdingue (faudrai que je refasse une nouvelle installe pour que ça tourne bien, normal ça va bientot faire un an que je l'ai installé ... grrrr) et je mate pleins de tutos sur le net concernant OSx et Ilife'11 (haaaaaaaa, garage band :rateau::rateau::rateau:...).



En attendant ces nouveautés, tu peux passer un coup de TuneUp pour décrasser ton Windows ...


----------



## iMacounet (15 Janvier 2012)

Tu peux acheter l'iMac de base, même l'actuel modèle, il est très bien. Et tu peux en profiter pour lui rajouter de la memoire RAM (8 GO pour environ 50/55) 

Je m'en sers pour de la bureautique et pour la suite iLife.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Janvier 2012)

Bien évidemment, question OS et logiciels, l'iMac est top!
Après il y a des mécontents concernant le matériel... l'écran semble être de qualité aléatoire...
- jaunisse,
- syndrome des lignes verticales
- barre grise sur le bas de l'écran
- taches grises

A chacun de se faire une idée... en tout cas mieux vaut être prévenu car la déception peut-être grande... (cf ma signature )


----------



## LawToGraff (15 Janvier 2012)

Excusez-moi d'intervenir sans répondre, mais, ce "syndrome" est-il vraiment à prendre en compte, ou quelque malheureux personnage ont eu ce problême, car j'en prendrais bientôt un et ça m'intrigue. 
Au passage, les Imac 2012 vont-ils régler ce problême ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Janvier 2012)

@LawtoGraff
Tribunal de Palaiseau, Juin 2008: ici et là.

Après pour les autres problèmes, personnes n'a eu le courage d'affronter Apple...
En attendant, une quantité assez impressionnante de posts ont été ouverts sur les différents forums du monde Apple... Notre site que tu trouveras dans ma signature, (et qui n'a aucun but commercial), propose qq liens à ces propos...

Oui je suis concerné par l'un de ses problèmes, et bien évidemment que je vais me battre pour avoir une machine à la hauteur de son prix....
Pour l'instant, en moins de 24 heures, 50 personnes se sont déjà inscrites... leurs commentaires ne sont pas rassurants...

Fred


----------



## LawToGraff (15 Janvier 2012)

Cela me laisse un peu perplexe, mais, et si cela m'arrivait, je vais voir ton site, merci ! 
Je post plus ici, excusez du H-S ^^.

Cdlt 
Gilles


----------



## Jean_Bombeur (16 Janvier 2012)

Boboss29 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Bref, ma question est comme mon pc est bien valide, ne serait-il pas plus sage d'attendre le renouvellement de la gamme Imac ? D'après vous,  experts du monde Apple, quand se produira-t-elle ? Car la gamme 2011 est excellente je trouve, mais si le renouvellement se fait dans 1 mois, autant attendre... Et surtout, pensez vous que les tarifs seront les mêmes ? Pour infos, je lorgne sur le premier modèle Imac core I5 à 1149 euros + Apple care. Ni a t il aucun risque de voir l'entrée de gamme flamber ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Bonjour,

Si tu attends pour switcher que ton PC soit assez "dépassé" alors tu peux facilement attendre cet été pour avoir les nouveaux imacs  (sortie estimée vers mai-juin). Après, comme il est dit, on peut toujours trouver mieux en repoussant son achat. Donc celui-ci doit correspondre à un besoin réel 
Historiquement les tarifs varient à chaque mise à jour. Globalement on a une baisse à performance égale, mais parfois certains segments (entrée de gamme par exemple) peuvent revenir plus chers et certaines config moins intéressantes. Il faut aussi prendre en compte le fait que c'est à ce moment là qu'Apple anticipe la parité euro-dollars pour l'année à venir (sauf grosse crise évidemment); bien malin qui saura à combien sera l'euro dans 6 mois (si on pense que l'euro sera bien plus bas, autant attendre par ex) ... cet ajustement peut faire varier les prix de manière intéressante... ou pas.

Après pour ton modèle, reste aussi à savoir quelle taille d'écran tu veux. De mémoire les anciens 24' avaient un bien meilleur écran que les 20' je ne sais pas si cette différence est encore valable entre les 21' actuels et les 27'. Dans tous les cas le 21' boosté peut être intéressant pour toi (ne pas acheter sa ram supplémentaire chez Apple, c'est hors de prix). Ensuite si tu veux "décaler" ton budget tu peux attendre un an avant de prendre l'Apple care; ça te permet peut être d'avoir un meilleur budget à l'achat.
pense éventuellement au Refurb qui peu contenir des offres intéressantes (celui que je viens d'achter en vient  )
dans tous les cas: bon switch!


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2012)

Jean_Bombeur a dit:


> bien malin qui saura à combien sera l'euro dans 6 mois (*si on pense que l'euro sera bien plus bas, autant attendre par ex*) ...


Moi j'aurais dit pile l'inverse : euro faible (dollar fort) les prix des objets vendus en dollars devraient couter plus cher en euros.

Mais bon, on s'éloigne du sujet


----------



## Boboss29 (18 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je pense donc attendre, en espérant que la gamme 2012 arrivent vite ! Car en regardant l'historique de sortie des Imacs, le délai est rarement de plus de 10 mois, donc mai 2011 ça commence à dater un peu, alors petite lueur d'espoir. Quoique la gamme 2011 est excellente et je vois mal comment ils pourront améliorer dans l'entrée de gamme. Peut-être avec un port USB3 ? Mais par principe, je préfère prendre le modèle qui va sortir que le modèle en" fin de vie commerciale".

Pour l'Apple Care, effectivement je pense le prendre plus tard dans l'année (paiement en 10 fois pour l'ordinateur et le 11e mois, hop Apple Care in the pocket)

Autre question, un Core I5 sous mac OS est-il plus performant que sur Windows 7 pour le même logiciel ? au niveau des ressources système, etc.


----------



## s00shi (18 Janvier 2012)

même questionnement et toujours aussi indécis... je me demande s'il y aura une grosse différence de perf entre une config comme je souhaite : iMac 27" core i7 @3.4Ghz /8GB DDR3 / ATI HD6970 2GBDDR5 / 1TO HDD et la nouvelle version à base de proc à gravure 22nm ...

La version acutelle des imac 27" (la config citée plus haut) est correcte en terme de puissance graphique? je compte utiliser la suite CS4 et quelques jeux genre Eve-online.

Pardonnez mon ignorance mais la bascule Windows vers Apple me fait poser beaucoup de question et vu le prix des engins je préfère ne pas me planter.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Janvier 2012)

Question puissance/ergonomie, l'imac est top, dans toutes ses configurations...
Le souci est la qualité de son écran... Ça fait 4 ans que les même problèmes reviennent avec la dalle LG qui y est installée...
Je dirai donc qu'il faut mieux attendre de savoir de quel écran sera equipé la version 2012.
Il faut savoir que les versions actuelles sont très sensibles à la poussière.


----------



## s00shi (18 Janvier 2012)

ok je vois. je vais tenter de patienter un peu alors..mais ca va être dur ^^

Sinon lors d'un probleme comme mentionné ci dessus avec la dalle apple procède au remplacement sous garantie tout de meme ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> ok je vois. je vais tenter de patienter un peu alors..mais ca va être dur ^^
> 
> Sinon lors d'un probleme comme mentionné ci dessus avec la dalle apple procède au remplacement sous garantie tout de meme ?



Avec l'iMac 21,5 on a moins de problème


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Janvier 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> ok je vois. je vais tenter de patienter un peu alors..mais ca va être dur ^^
> 
> Sinon lors d'un probleme comme mentionné ci dessus avec la dalle apple procède au remplacement sous garantie tout de meme ?




J'ai des exemples où Apple menace de faire sauter la garantie car un utilisateur à demandé trop de remplacements de dalles pendant la période de garantie, prétextant que le problème vient de l'environnement de travail et non de l'imac...( cf les commentaires sur dirty-screen.com)

Ils n'ont pas le droit, mais c'est pour faire peur..., pour qu'on se taise! Reagardez comme il faut se battre pour faire respecter la garantie légale contre les vices cachés qd ces tâches apparaissent entre l'année n+1 et n+2 après l'achat!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

J'ai plein d'exemples de gens très content de leur machine


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Janvier 2012)

Heureusement encore....
qu' Apple nous informe du taux de problèmes avec les écrans...


----------



## s00shi (18 Janvier 2012)

bon..c'est pas rassurant tout ça...surtout quand on est sur le point d'investif 2k  : / 
les imacs vendus actuellement n'ont subit aucune upgrade depuis ceux de 2010 ? 
ce sont exactement les mêmes qu'en début d'année dernière ?

j'ai également un peu peur de la prochaine version 2012 des imacs qui selon certaines rumeurs vues sur les forum ici et là serait une sorte d'hybride iTV/iMac ce qui ne me branche absolument pas. Bref j'suis bien emmerdé...je sais pas quoi faire en vrai


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Janvier 2012)

Ils ont eu qq modifs, mais la dalle merdique qui laisse apparaître des tâches grises dans certains "environnement" est toujours la même!
Sans ce pb, l'imac est un vrai bonheur.... Mais 2000&#8364;, je trouve risquer d'investir....
Si javais été au courant en sept 2010, je n'aurais pas acheté...,


----------



## s00shi (18 Janvier 2012)

c'est bien ça qui me tracasse:



> Mais 2000, je trouve risquer d'investir



si je veux une config qui corresponde a mon besoin en 27" c'est ce tarif là (8Go de ram, core i7 et ATI HD6970 2Go) bref... j'avoue que je suis assez déçu, je pensais qu'en venant "chez" apple je pouvais m'orienter les yeux fermés , que c'était le prix du confort et de la sérénité mais apparemment je risque plus d'emmerdes qu'avec un bon gros pc et une écran 27" , le design en moins 

cruel dilem  :\

En fait j'ai déjà pré-vendu ma tour que j'avais assemblé l'année dernière (core i7 860 @3Ghz / 8Go DDR3 PC 12800 crucial ballistix / nvidia GTX560ti edition Overcloack / disque SSD crucial C300 / seagate 1To / Ventirad double 120mm Noctua 8pipe / Alim corsair HX650 / Boîtier antec DF-85 7ventilos / écran 22" HP) bref du lourd et je cherche une semblant d'équivalent en perf graphiques sur mac sans tomber non plus dans l'over cher genre mac pro.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas quoi te dire... va voir les commentaires sur le site qui se trouve dans ma signature. C'est évident que ça ne représente pas le cas général, mais le site n'est ouvert que depuis 4 jours...

Si apple pouvait au moins nous dire dans quel environnement ces taches risquent d'apparaitre, on saurait à quoi s'en tenir...


----------



## s00shi (18 Janvier 2012)

> Si apple pouvait au moins nous dire dans quel environnement ces taches risquent d'apparaitre, on saurait à quoi s'en tenir


ben c'est clair ! c'est un peu abusé de leur part de faire les sourds là dessus...
En attendant je continue de zieuter les forums pour me faire une idée et surtout prendre une décision. Merci pour vos infos et vos expériences, je continue à suivre ce topic de prêt


----------



## mémé Jacqueline (19 Janvier 2012)

@ s00shi :   En fait j'ai déjà pré-vendu ma tour que j'avais assemblé l'année dernière (core i7 860 @3Ghz / 8Go DDR3 PC 12800 crucial ballistix / nvidia GTX560ti edition Overcloack / disque SSD crucial C300 / seagate 1To / Ventirad double 120mm Noctua 8pipe / Alim corsair HX650 / Boîtier antec DF-85 7ventilos / écran 22" HP) bref du lourd et je cherche une semblant d'équivalent en perf graphiques sur mac sans tomber non plus dans l'over cher genre mac pro."   Belle machine quand même !! Et tu voudrais te faire chier à jouer sur Mac .... Vu la gamme actuelle proposée par la pomme, et j'attendrai juste pour voir le prochain refresh des modèles tournant autour de ton budget de +2000. Une affaire de quelques semaines pour les Mac pro (vu ta bécane ..) ou les iMac ... Mais même monté comme ça, ça rame un pc ??


----------



## s00shi (19 Janvier 2012)

oui je pense faire comme ça, attendre un peu pour voir le refresh.

Pour ce qui est de mon PC niveau perf j'ai vraiment aucun souci, la config est assez pushy et windows 7 est désormais un système microsoft assez satisfaisant, il ne rame pas non.
Le passage sur mac serait essentiellement du au fait que je ne joue désormais que très peu sur pc depuis quelques temps (j'ai eu un fils ^^ et c'est très chronophage) et j'accroche beaucoup à l'os mac (ma femme possède un macbook 13" qui probablement le meilleur ordi qu'on ait eut). Du coup j'ai pré-vendu ma config à un gamer avant qu'elle ne dévalue complètement mais je souhaiterais pouvoir tout de même faire tourner un jeu ou deux sur le mac.


----------



## s00shi (21 Janvier 2012)

bon, je viens de discuter sur chat en ligne du store d'apple.com et le conseiller disait qu'apple a reconnu officiellement le souci des écrans sur 27" mais que les séries produites depuis mai 2011 ne sont pas touchées par ce souci d'écran (taches, jaunisse etc..)

pouvez-vous confirmer ou infirmer ces affirmations ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bubblefreddo (21 Janvier 2012)

commentaire sur dirty-screen.com
"
J&#8217;ai carrément eu un échange complet de machine (remplacement d&#8217;un modèle 27&#8243; 2010 contre un 2011) car outre les tâches j&#8217;avais des problème de mise à l&#8217;arrêt intempestives ^^
Le nouveau 27&#8243; 2011 que j&#8217;ai eu en août est déjà touché par deux grandes tâches grises (en haut de chaque côté de l&#8217;écran)
Les deux modèles sont des haut de gamme à 3000&#8364;
"

Moi je ne fais plus confiance à Apple... seul le temps le dira !


----------



## tysell29 (21 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> commentaire sur dirty-screen.com
> "
> Jai carrément eu un échange complet de machine (remplacement dun modèle 27&#8243; 2010 contre un 2011) car outre les tâches javais des problème de mise à larrêt intempestives ^^
> Le nouveau 27&#8243; 2011 que jai eu en août est déjà touché par deux grandes tâches grises (en haut de chaque côté de lécran)
> ...



Bonsoir ,

que veux tu dire par : 
des problème de mise à larrêt intempestives

merci,steph


----------



## Bubblefreddo (21 Janvier 2012)

c'est qqu'un qui s'est inscrit sur dirty-screen... et c'est le commentaire qu'il a laissé concernant un imac mid2011...


----------



## maconnection (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais acheter un imac dans les mois avenir, et je suis prêt à attendre la nouvelle version imac 2012. maintenant ma question y aura t-il vraiment une nouvelle version ou ce n'est que des rumeur. car sinon j'achète des aujourd'hui.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2012)

maconnection a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'aimerais acheter un imac dans les mois avenir, et je suis prêt à attendre la nouvelle version imac 2012. maintenant ma question y aura t-il vraiment une nouvelle version ou ce n'est que des rumeur. car sinon j'achète des aujourd'hui.


Evidemment qu'il y aura une mise à jour / nouvelle version de iMacs en 2012.
Mais quand ?..

Donc si tu peux te permettre d'attendre, alors attends


----------



## NT64 (2 Mars 2012)

salut vas y fonce tu ne seras pas déçu et entre nous un imac n'est pas un ectan quadri calibré faut pas rêver je bosse avec depuis deux ans mais pas pour l'écran car oui effectivement il y'a des taches visible si tu descends la luminosité et si tu mets un fond gris sinon ça se vois pas ou alors de toute façon tu es trop lumineux ,moi je bosse sur écran eizo et nec calibré photo a plus de 2000 euro l'écran donc ne pas rêver un imac ou pc avec écran de base  ne t'offriras jamais cette qualité" de rendu ; par contre ce sont de super machine qui permette de faire un peu de tout ,retouche sans problème et je bosse en prof ,video sans problème avec 12 go de ram after effect mais petite séquence sans souci pour la 3d je suis pas expert mais pour le reste fonce ou attends les nouveaux mais c'est du matos sans soucis 
juste ce coup de gueule aux personnes qui pensent pouvoir travailler avec un écran de base ....


----------



## Vincemac (6 Mars 2012)

si le imac 2012 pouvait avoir 1To de base, et un display 24" MAT ce serait top  mais bon est-ce impossible pour mac?


----------

